# OFM - Online Fussball Manager



## Triton (29. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele das Browserspiel OFM - Online Fussball Manager. Endlich ein Kostenloser Manager der auch wirklich
kostenlos und dazu sehr gut ist. Daran könnten sich die anderen Anbieter von Browserspielen ein Beispiel nehmen.
Ich habe schon ewig ein Browser Fussball Manager gesucht und bei denen die gut waren musste man Geld zahlen
um Erfolg zu haben. Bin dann zum Glück auf einen gestoßen ist der ein anderen Weg geht, das schon seit Jahren
was auch die Userzahlen von rund 150.000 belegen. Es gibt zwar ein Plus-Paket aber das erweitert das Spiel um
einige Features die keinen Spielerischen Einfluss aufs Spiel haben. Hatte schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben ein fairen
Fussball Manager zu finden. So viele waren schlecht und wenn sie gut waren reine Abzocke, wer mehr Geld zahlt
hat mehr Spielerische Vorteile, klasse...


----------



## SPhillips (13. September 2010)

Stimmt schon, aber ich find den Manager auch recht anspruchsvoll. Also es ist ziemlich schwer sich da irgendwie hochzuspielen..


----------



## ensy (15. November 2010)

also am anfang fand ich den auch toll soooo viele möglichkeiten und so weiter.... heute beschäftige ich mich kaum mit OFM, den ich habe gemerkt das geld auch in OFM schiesst ;-).
wie kommt es sonst das meine manschaft mit stärke 85 gegen eine manschaft mit stärke 55 verliert? ach stimmt ja die manschaft mit 55 ist premium user und ich bin kein premium user ausserdem habe ich gegen jedes premium user team verloren und gege n nicht premium alle gewonnen, alles nur zufall???? ich glaube wohl kaum den OFM ist trotzdem ein unternehmen mit programierer wo geld verdienen wollen und so die user in premiumfalle locken wollen, in der art "willst aufsteigen und oben mitspielen dan kauf premium".
ausserdem ist der deutscher fussballmarkt bei ofm total überlastet es gibt in manchen liegen 700 ligas das ist total krank.


----------

